# [A][Blackhand-PvE] >>Black Fraternity<< HMs U:9/9 C: 4/5 sucht wieder motivierte Raider



## Schetait (2. Juli 2009)

*Black Fraternity ist:*

- *eine Raidgilde* _(wir raiden Mo, Di, Mi, Do, So 19-23 Uhr - Freitag/Samstag wird unverbindlich 10er angeboten))_

- *progressorientiert* _(die Hardmodes sind für uns der Content der bezwungen werden muss, vorher geben wir uns nicht zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

- *traditionell* _(bereits pre BC wurden AQ und Naxx gecleared und noch immer spielt die Gilde erfolgreich an der Spitze des Servers mit)
_
- *fair und transpartent *_(ein DKP System sorgt für eine gerechte Lootvergabe, wobei Vergabe nach größerem Update dabei nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Unsere erfahrene Gildenleitung bespricht alle Entscheidungen einmal pro Woche mit den Membern um Probleme von vornherein zu umgehen)_


Du solltest sein:

- *motiviert und raidbegeistert*
_(wir suchen Leute die trotz Sommerloch und Wipen beim Progress hohe Raidattendance zeigen)_

- *raiderfahren und informiert*
_(wir sagen dir nicht wie du deine Klasse zu spielen hast sondern erwarten, dass du was deinen Charakter sowie aktuelle Taktiken angeht immer auf dem neuesten Stand bist)_

- *ambitioniert und Hard Mode geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
_(Falls du dich bereits mit den normal Modes zufrieden gibts oder am letzten Tag lieber den Boss stehen lässt, anstatt die ID zu verlängern wirst du bei uns nicht glücklich werden. Denn einen HM zu legen an dem man lange gewiped ist bedeutet uns mehr als das ein oder andere Epixx - obwohl bisher noch jeder seine Itemgeilheit bei uns stillen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


*Aktueller Progressstand:*
Ulduar 13/14
Hardmodes (9/9): Levi, XT, Council, Hodir, Thorim, Vezaxs, Firefighter, Yogg +1, Freya +3

Casualseum: 5/5
*HM: 4/5*

Fokus: Anub HM

*Rekrutierung:*

_*high:*_
- Elementar Schamane
- Holy Pala
- DK

_*medium:*_
- Magier
- Resto Schamane
- Schatten Priester

_*low:*_
- Off Krieger
- Hexenmeister
- Schurke

Außergewöhnliche Bewerbungen anderer Klassen werden auch jederzeit in Betracht gezogen!

Bewerbung per PM an Yuchi, Albatross oder Dragomak unter:

*>>> www.black-fraternity.de <<<*

mfg Black Fraternity


----------



## Schetait (7. Juli 2009)

push^^


----------



## Schetait (17. Juli 2009)

/up to date


----------



## Effigy (17. Juli 2009)

Wow kaum zu glauben gerade Black Fraternity sucht nach neuen Mitgliedern , was ist den bei euch passiert?

Zu BC Zeiten wart ihr einer der Top Gilden auf Blackhand und nun braucht ihr wieder member ?????


----------



## Schetait (19. Juli 2009)

Effigy schrieb:


> Wow kaum zu glauben gerade Black Fraternity sucht nach neuen Mitgliedern , was ist den bei euch passiert?
> 
> Zu BC Zeiten wart ihr einer der Top Gilden auf Blackhand und nun braucht ihr wieder member ?????



Naja mal davon abgesehen dass wir immernoch an der Spitze von Blackhand mitspielen^^ ist die Membersuche denke ich is eher ein von Blizzard heraufbeschworenes Problem. Leichte normal Modes reichen wohl den meisten Spielern - ergo es lösen sich keine Gilden mehr auf denn sie sehen ja fast jeden Boss, was grade auf Blackhand wo's es doch sehr viele Gilden in Ulduar gibt den Zufluss neuer Spieler sehr einschränkt. 
Sprich wenn man in der Gilde Leute durch WoW Pause oder Ende grad im Sommerloch jetzt verliert ist es schwer schnell passenden Ersatz zu finden^^ und gerade für bestimmte Hard Modes ist ein gewisses Setup leider fast nicht zu umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also gogo bewerben^^

lg Schetait


----------



## Schetait (22. Juli 2009)

/back to the top

P.S. wir suchen noch^^


----------



## Schetait (28. Juli 2009)

dank Sommerloch haben wir wieder Stammplätze an motivierte Raider zu vergeben die den hard modes zeigen wollen wo's langeht^^


----------



## Schetait (5. August 2009)

/push

p.s. heute kommt der paaatch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schetait (20. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Schetait (27. August 2009)

Yogg +1 nun auch down - up to date


----------



## Schetait (13. September 2009)

klassensuche wieder up to date


----------



## Schetait (18. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Schetait (7. Oktober 2009)

dringend ein Holy Paladin gesucht...
/push


----------



## Schetait (19. Oktober 2009)

und wieder hoch damit^^


----------



## Mungamau (19. Oktober 2009)

Komme selbst von Blackhand Allyseite und muss sagen, dass ihr richtig nette member habt, aber an der Disziplin kann man etwas arbeiten. MfG die Konkurrenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

